# Smuggled NATO weapons in Pakistan



## Bratva

*En vogue: Smuggled NATO weapons fetch a pretty penny in black*

By Riaz Ahmad / Creative: MOHSIN ALAM
Published: September 20, 2014






M-16 rifles and Beretta military pistols have become a status symbol for country’s upper class. DESIGN: MOHSIN ALAM

*PESHAWAR: 
Quality US and Nato military assault rifles and handguns are finding their way into the illegal arms markets of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), arms dealers told The Express Tribune. Dealers in Darra Adam Khel told The Express Tribune M-16 assault rifles and Berettas—standard issue weapons for the US army—are selling like hot cakes, despite their high prices.*

“People consider Darra Adam Khel to be the largest black market for arms, but it’s actually the largest retail market in the black arms trade in Pakistan,” said arms dealer Siraj Afridi. “The largest wholesale market is Jamrud where traders smuggle in weapons from Afghanistan and then supply them to dealers in Darra Adam Khel.”

Darra Adam Khel lies between Peshawar and Kohat, in Frontier Region Kohat. Smaller arms markets exist in nearly every agency, including Mohmand Agency and Bajaur Agency, he added.

*See my guns*

M-16 assault rifles and Beretta 9mm military pistols—stolen from the US army and other Nato allies in Afghanistan—are in demand and have become quite the status symbol among the country’s upper class.

“I personally don’t like M-16 assault rifles,” said Siraj. “They are too complex and have too many small parts; the AK-47 is simple to use, easy to clean and withstands all conditions.”

Siraj added, “But these rich people insist on buying them [M-16] for their guards.” M-16 rifles are in demand because they are relatively light and their cartridges comparatively cheap, he said. “You can easily buy accessories for these fancy guns such as aiming lasers, optics and mini torches; these too are smuggled in from Afghanistan,” he explained.

“A Beretta 9mm is available for Rs1.5 lakh a piece; the M-16 rifles are sold for Rs5 lakh,” added the dealer. “People only buy an M-16 if it is guaranteed it is a military gun taken from the US Army with a ‘property of the US government’ stamp.” Beretta handguns are manufactured in Italy but used by the US army as sidearms.

*Supply chain*

According to Yousaf Afridi, another arms dealer, the inflow of arms is not of the same magnitude as the weapons smuggled into the country during the Afghan war in the 1980s. At the time, millions of AK-47 had reached these markets.

The M-16s and Berettas are only in the thousands, said Yousaf. AK-47s are still coming in to Pakistan, mainly stolen from the Afghan National Army, he estimated.

Heavy and medium-machine guns used by the US army are also sold in the market, said Yousaf. However, these are rather expensive and only available in short supply, he added.

M-16s are also locally manufactured, using US components.

The M-16s made in Darra Adam Khel are cheaper at a lakh a piece. These are fitted with some parts made in the US, said Yousaf.

“The parts, including barrels, bolts and upper bodies, have been stolen from Nato containers and are now being used to manufacture low-quality rifles by local gunsmiths,” added Yousaf.

After people started breaking into Nato containers in Landikotal, Nato adopted a strategy of sending their rifles in parts. The resulted illegal supply into the markets would sometimes just be of one component.

“Just the barrel for M-16 rifles is available for Rs25,000 and a bolt is usually sold for Rs2,000,” said Yousaf. “Although the [locally-assembled] rifles have no local demand, affluent families from Punjab and Sindh buy them frequently,” he added.

According to Yousaf, gunsmiths have also started converting Chinese semi-automatic rifles—imported legally—into automatic rifles. Although this costs a few thousand rupees, the guns are sold at illegal retail markets for Rs1.6 lakh.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2014._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FNFAL

Im sure, these purchases are going to die out once the initial excitement of owning a "western/amrikaan" weapon is die soon.
Given the level oif mntc required vis a vis an akm derivative, traditional owners of soviet legacy weapons may not be impressed..


But intrestingly one said ammo is cheap....Does pakistan manufacture 5.56 /.223???


----------



## Kompromat

FNFAL said:


> Im sure, these purchases are going to die out once the initial excitement of owning a "western/amrikaan" weapon is die soon. Given the level oif mntc required vis a vis an akm derivative, traditional owners of soviet legacy weapons may not be impressed..



No, they will increase, because ANA would be selling its M4s and M-16s to buy motorcycles and hash. That would be the right time to pick those beauties. 



> But intrestingly one said ammo is cheap....Does pakistan manufacture 5.56 /.223???



Yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FNFAL

Horus said:


> No, they will increase, because ANA would be selling its M4s and M-16s to buy motorcycles and hash. That would be the right time to pick those beauties.
> But intrestingly one said ammo is cheap....Does pakistan manufacture 5.56 /.223???
> Yes.


You wish 

Comin to the ammo, I know special units use sigs, Fn2000s, steyrs...but that is kind of limnited. The 7.62 G3 is still ur mainstay. Am i missing anything here?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

FNFAL said:


> You wish
> 
> Comin to the ammo, I know special units use sigs, Fn2000s, steyrs...but that is kind of limnited. The 7.62 G3 is still ur mainstay. Am i missing anything here?



M-4s (SSG, Fed Police, SSGN, Some other police units, ISI's units) = 5.56mm
Steyr Aug (SSGN, SEALs, Musa Company of SSG, Airport Security force, Police) = 5.56mm
FN-2000 (SSW of PAF) = 5.56mm
M-16s, used by some LEAs and still used by some SSGs = 5.56mm
FN-Mini = 5.56mm

So 5.56mm round is very much in use with Pakistan. 7.62x51mm cartridge is of course the mainstay of the Army's G-3s, MG-3s and also AK rounds.

Only rounds we don't manufacture are for our FNP90's 5.7x28mm rounds.

@FNFAL

Rumors are that POF is seeking licensed production for ST-223 from Sarsilmaz. 

This beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FNFAL said:


> You wish



That why happened last time ..: I've personally see Russian AKs being sold for less than 15k.. Brand new Iranian G-3s at 25k... 




> Comin to the ammo, I know special units use sigs, Fn2000s, steyrs...but that is kind of limnited. The 7.62 G3 is still ur mainstay. Am i missing anything here?


Aug is perhaps the most commonly used weapon after AK or G-3.. Even cops,regular troops,Airport security forces etc use them in good numbers.. And yes we do produce 5.56mm ammo.. Both private companies aswell as POF ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arsalan

Apart from guns i have heard there are other goodies coming in as well. Like Binoculars, watches and night vision gear, daggers and army knives! 
Any details? If some one can confirm availability and price that will be great!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Roybot

Shouldn't people be concerned rather than feel happy and smug about it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Kompromat

Roybot said:


> Shouldn't people be concerned rather than feel happy and smug about it



You don't get an opportunity to own a milspec firearm every day

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

Horus said:


> You don't get an opportunity to own a milspec firearm every day



Bit selfish and short sighted? Don't go fishing for conspiracy theories next time nvg equipped Talib yahoos takes out 500 million dollars worth of military assets.


----------



## Kompromat

Roybot said:


> Bit selfish and short sighted? Don't go fishing for conspiracy theories next time nvg equipped Talib yahoos takes out 500 million dollars worth of military assets.



Those things are way too exotic to ignore - i picked out an original 92FS for dirt cheap, through a third party.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pak_Track

Doesn't the US use M9, rather than 92FS?
Same gun. There's just the difference in where it's made.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Arsalan said:


> Apart from guns i have heard there are other goodies coming in as well. Like Binoculars, watches and night vision gear, daggers and army knives!
> Any details? If some one can confirm availability and price that will be great!




Bought a NVG for 30k.. A Spanish army dagger with compas,fishing kit n a small knife for 25,00... A Tazzer for similar price back in 2009..

Binos,watches,laptops,googles, even tht stay alert chewing gum .. Everything is available there..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FNFAL

Horus said:


> M-4s (SSG, Fed Police, SSGN, Some other police units, ISI's units) = 5.56mm
> Steyr Aug (SSGN, SEALs, Musa Company of SSG, Airport Security force, Police) = 5.56mm
> FN-2000 (SSW of PAF) = 5.56mm
> M-16s, used by some LEAs and still used by some SSGs = 5.56mm
> FN-Mini = 5.56mm
> So 5.56mm round is very much in use with Pakistan. 7.62x51mm cartridge is of course the mainstay of the Army's G-3s, MG-3s and also AK rounds.
> Only rounds we don't manufacture are for our FNP90's 5.7x28mm rounds.
> @FNFAL
> Rumors are that POF is seeking licensed production for ST-223 from Sarsilmaz.
> This beauty.


Thanks for the detailed post. Appreciate when one takes effort and thought.

So if POF is "supposedly" manufacturing them, is PAK army primarily, aiming to shift to 5.56?
If i can recall , in the early days of the US campaing in AFG, the 5.56 was touted as a weak round...and then came the advent of the SCAR-H and the ACR with the 6.8...Thought it seems the massive cost of re-converting put th eissue at back hand....

SO from this perspective, how has the Pak army's evaluation of 5.56 based weapons systems with the 7.62 in the Zarb operations?



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> That why happened last time ..: I've personally see Russian AKs being sold for less than 15k.. Brand new Iranian G-3s at 25k...
> Comin to the ammo, I know special units use sigs, Fn2000s, steyrs...but that is kind of limnited. The 7.62 G3 is still ur mainstay. Am i missing anything here?
> Aug is perhaps the most commonly used weapon after AK or G-3.. Even cops,regular troops,Airport security forces etc use them in good numbers.. And yes we do produce 5.56mm ammo.. Both private companies aswell as POF ..


Thanks, @Horus gave an indepth look...

When you say of iranian G3's , any difference from your domestic version? 

ANd i assumed forces in civillian areas make use of the Mp5 more than any 556 based systems.


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> You don't get an opportunity to own a milspec firearm every day


unless you are in the land of free....



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bought a NVG for 30k.. A Spanish army dagger with compas,fishing kit n a small knife for 25,00... A Tazzer for similar price back in 2009..
> 
> Binos,watches,laptops,googles, even tht stay alert chewing gum .. Everything is available there..


Post pics in gunlocker..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@FNFAL 

7.62X51mm is likely to remain the standard round for our 'battlefield applications' for the foreseeable future. Saudi Army is adopting SCAR-H as a battle rifle, therefore its likely that Pakistan may end up replacing G-3s with SCAR-Hs in the long term. 

Getting a POF G-3 is almost impossible for a civilian.



sandy_3126 said:


> unless you are in the land of free....



Bhai yeh bhi land of the free hi hai - We are suffering from an international ban on firearms imports, especially of rifles for civilians...otherwise


----------



## MilSpec

Horus said:


> @FNFAL
> 
> 
> Bhai yeh bhi land of the free hi hai - We are suffering from an international ban on firearms imports, especially of rifles for civilians...otherwise


I fully endorse am of jealous RKBA in pakistan. Gun rights in India Suck. I fully endorse lawful and safe firearms practices for civilians.

can you get ptr91 in pak?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

All these goodies come with a hefty price tag........... they used to be really really cheap, not anymore! 











Mate, even NATO used "coffee machines" are for sale........ they are selling everything! 



Arsalan said:


> Apart from guns i have heard there are other goodies coming in as well. Like Binoculars, watches and night vision gear, daggers and army knives!
> Any details? If some one can confirm availability and price that will be great!


----------



## Kompromat

sandy_3126 said:


> I fully endorse am of jealous RKBA in pakistan. Gun rights in India Suck. I fully endorse lawful and safe firearms practices for civilians.
> 
> can you get ptr91 in pak?



Given the Prohibited bore license and stock, you can buy pretty much anything. Ironically all kinds of sniper rifles are 'legal' since they are classified as hunting rifles. 



Hyperion said:


> All these goodies come with a hefty price tag........... they used to be really really cheap, not anymore!
> 
> 
> 
> Mate, even NATO used "coffee machines" are for sale........ they are selling everything!



You should bring an MKEK or Sarsilmaz branch to Pakistan and give me the job of the chief test engineer

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Bratva said:


> *En vogue: Smuggled NATO weapons fetch a pretty penny in black*
> 
> By Riaz Ahmad / Creative: MOHSIN ALAM
> Published: September 20, 2014
> 
> View attachment 65248
> 
> M-16 rifles and Beretta military pistols have become a status symbol for country’s upper class. DESIGN: MOHSIN ALAM
> 
> *PESHAWAR:
> Quality US and Nato military assault rifles and handguns are finding their way into the illegal arms markets of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), arms dealers told The Express Tribune. Dealers in Darra Adam Khel told The Express Tribune M-16 assault rifles and Berettas—standard issue weapons for the US army—are selling like hot cakes, despite their high prices.*
> 
> “People consider Darra Adam Khel to be the largest black market for arms, but it’s actually the largest retail market in the black arms trade in Pakistan,” said arms dealer Siraj Afridi. “The largest wholesale market is Jamrud where traders smuggle in weapons from Afghanistan and then supply them to dealers in Darra Adam Khel.”
> 
> Darra Adam Khel lies between Peshawar and Kohat, in Frontier Region Kohat. Smaller arms markets exist in nearly every agency, including Mohmand Agency and Bajaur Agency, he added.
> 
> *See my guns*
> 
> M-16 assault rifles and Beretta 9mm military pistols—stolen from the US army and other Nato allies in Afghanistan—are in demand and have become quite the status symbol among the country’s upper class.
> 
> “I personally don’t like M-16 assault rifles,” said Siraj. “They are too complex and have too many small parts; the AK-47 is simple to use, easy to clean and withstands all conditions.”
> 
> Siraj added, “But these rich people insist on buying them [M-16] for their guards.” M-16 rifles are in demand because they are relatively light and their cartridges comparatively cheap, he said. “You can easily buy accessories for these fancy guns such as aiming lasers, optics and mini torches; these too are smuggled in from Afghanistan,” he explained.
> 
> “A Beretta 9mm is available for Rs1.5 lakh a piece; the M-16 rifles are sold for Rs5 lakh,” added the dealer. “People only buy an M-16 if it is guaranteed it is a military gun taken from the US Army with a ‘property of the US government’ stamp.” Beretta handguns are manufactured in Italy but used by the US army as sidearms.
> 
> *Supply chain*
> 
> According to Yousaf Afridi, another arms dealer, the inflow of arms is not of the same magnitude as the weapons smuggled into the country during the Afghan war in the 1980s. At the time, millions of AK-47 had reached these markets.
> 
> The M-16s and Berettas are only in the thousands, said Yousaf. AK-47s are still coming in to Pakistan, mainly stolen from the Afghan National Army, he estimated.
> 
> Heavy and medium-machine guns used by the US army are also sold in the market, said Yousaf. However, these are rather expensive and only available in short supply, he added.
> 
> M-16s are also locally manufactured, using US components.
> 
> The M-16s made in Darra Adam Khel are cheaper at a lakh a piece. These are fitted with some parts made in the US, said Yousaf.
> 
> “The parts, including barrels, bolts and upper bodies, have been stolen from Nato containers and are now being used to manufacture low-quality rifles by local gunsmiths,” added Yousaf.
> 
> After people started breaking into Nato containers in Landikotal, Nato adopted a strategy of sending their rifles in parts. The resulted illegal supply into the markets would sometimes just be of one component.
> 
> “Just the barrel for M-16 rifles is available for Rs25,000 and a bolt is usually sold for Rs2,000,” said Yousaf. “Although the [locally-assembled] rifles have no local demand, affluent families from Punjab and Sindh buy them frequently,” he added.
> 
> According to Yousaf, gunsmiths have also started converting Chinese semi-automatic rifles—imported legally—into automatic rifles. Although this costs a few thousand rupees, the guns are sold at illegal retail markets for Rs1.6 lakh.
> 
> _Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2014._


Pakistan should make all king off Guns legal any one age 21 can go and buy a Gun just like in USA


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

FNFAL said:


> Thanks for the detailed post. Appreciate when one takes effort and thought.
> 
> So if POF is "supposedly" manufacturing them, is PAK army primarily, aiming to shift to 5.56?
> If i can recall , in the early days of the US campaing in AFG, the 5.56 was touted as a weak round...and then came the advent of the SCAR-H and the ACR with the 6.8...Thought it seems the massive cost of re-converting put th eissue at back hand....
> 
> SO from this perspective, how has the Pak army's evaluation of 5.56 based weapons systems with the 7.62 in the Zarb operations?



PK-08 







Small numbers inducted and evaluated .. Verdict the army didn't want a 5.56mm..




> Thanks, @Horus gave an indepth look...
> 
> When you say of iranian G3's , any difference from your domestic version?



In looks not much different except for the design of the furniture... But it's not much prefered when compared by POF... Which now is producing improved/modified n customised G-3M and S variants.



> ANd i assumed forces in civillian areas make use of the Mp5 more than any 556 based systems.



Mp5s are present in shitloads... Being produced by Pak.. AUG is one of the most wide spread foriegn weapons in service... Even used by regular cops.. The elite force police commandos use AUGs n M-4s as their standard weapons.. Same goes for airport security force.. And even the regular army troops.. Specially the QRF or garrison security forces...

And have been in service since long..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Arsalan said:


> Apart from guns i have heard there are other goodies coming in as well. Like Binoculars, watches and night vision gear, daggers and army knives!
> Any details? If some one can confirm availability and price that will be great!




I wish I was there to check out some of this stuff, post pics.



DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bought a NVG for 30k.. A Spanish army dagger with compas,fishing kit n a small knife for 25,00... A Tazzer for similar price back in 2009..
> 
> Binos,watches,laptops,googles, even tht stay alert chewing gum .. Everything is available there..




Did you see any scopes there? And tell what binos they had.


----------



## Arsalan

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> ptr91





DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Bought a NVG for 30k.. A Spanish army dagger with compas,fishing kit n a small knife for 25,00... A Tazzer for similar price back in 2009..
> 
> Binos,watches,laptops,googles, even tht stay alert chewing gum .. Everything is available there..



may be i need to pay a visit 
It looks that they got really interesting things out there.

Intrested in some binoculars and daggers stuff. I not really not into guns but will like to see if i ca find some nice daggers. That said, i have been told that lots of NATO daggers being sold in Dara are in fact Made in Wazirabad  only since dara is a good selling point for these things due to NATO tag

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sulman Badshah



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## A1Kaid

^ Did you see any Trijicon scopes? Also how much is the Sawfly eye glass kit being sold for? Also where is this market? I am coming to Pakistan in a few months.


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Roybot said:


> Bit selfish and short sighted? Don't go fishing for conspiracy theories next time nvg equipped Talib yahoos takes out 500 million dollars worth of military assets.



going by your logic, the weapons/equipment alone make or break an operation 

not training, not know-how or ability to get live information (from handlers)

luckily - the most recent attempt by militants FAILED miserably....ATTEMPTS rather 



A1Kaid said:


> ^ Did you see any Trijicon scopes? Also how much is the Sawfly eye glass kit being sold for? Also where is this market? I am coming to Pakistan in a few months.



darra adam khel

the worlds largest open market arms bazar.....many sons, a lot of guns 

Pakistan's own "Texan country"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> going by your logic, the weapons/equipment alone make or break an operation
> 
> not training, not know-how or ability to get live information (from handlers)
> 
> luckily - the most recent attempt by militants FAILED miserably....ATTEMPTS rather
> 
> 
> 
> darra adam khel
> 
> the worlds largest open market arms bazar.....many sons, a lot of guns
> 
> Pakistan's own "Texan country"




I thought Government closed down that market.


----------



## Icarus

AKs over M-4/16 any day of the week. Nothing performs as consistently as an AK and there's no shortage of parts/ammo in the field, you raid an enemy compound and its your lucky day, every AK that's been out of service all of a sudden comes back new and improved.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

A1Kaid said:


> I thought Government closed down that market.



its not what it used to be but more so b/c of the military operations in and around the area not to mention the insurgency displaced some people

markets are not closed, per se



Icarus said:


> AKs over M-4/16 any day of the week. Nothing performs as consistently as an AK and there's no shortage of parts/ammo in the field, you raid an enemy compound and its your lucky day, every AK that's been out of service all of a sudden comes back new and improved.



AK is much more reliable and has plenty of stopping power to drop anything that breathes/moves

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Arsalan said:


> Apart from guns i have heard there are other goodies coming in as well. Like Binoculars, watches and night vision gear, daggers and army knives!
> Any details? If some one can confirm availability and price that will be great!



*Looted Goods From Nato Trucks End Up In Peshawar Market*


_Internews Report_

PESHAWAR: The goods looted from United States and Nato supply convoys en route to military bases in Afghanistan, often land in a black market in Peshawar, a city that has earned fame for dealing in smuggled items from the West, at cheap prices.

Sitara Market, on the outskirts of Peshawar, just at the doorstep to the Khyber tribal region, is known for its smuggled goods. The merchandise, meant for use by US and Nato forces stationed in Afghanistan, ultimately lands in Peshawar’s black market, where local vendors claim that these smuggled items come from Afghanistan, Balochistan and from the Tribal Areas.

Military uniforms, shoes, pistol cases, knives, fibre-glass containers, jerry-cans, air conditioners, medicine kits, food items, books, portable furniture, hiking kits, binoculars and other multi-purpose apparatus finds its way into various shops in Sitara Market.

Even certificates of promotion, private family letters, cards and photographs are available for sale. Ten family photographs or cards are sold for a dollar. “Buy some cards and enjoy ‘sexy’ conversation,” is how one bearded vendor invites illiterate youth to buy birthday and Christmas cards.

The cards, which had been sent to US soldiers by family members and dear ones, ultimately reach the bedrooms of frustrated youth. One of the cards sent by a mother to her son reads, “Hello sweet man. Hugs, kisses and lots of love from your mom. Miss you bunches! You are in my thoughts and prayers daily. Your Mom!”

The certificates of promotion of US soldiers and books are displayed in one dilapidated shop in Sitara Market. The shopkeeper is selling only the plastic covers of these certificates for Rs200 each (less than three dollars). Some of the best novels, biographies and warfare books, with price tags ranging from $20 to $80 are available at much cheaper rates than the plastic covers.

Books in paperback binding are sold for Rs100 while Rs200 are charged for the ones in hardback binding. Vendors in the market are mostly local tribesmen from the Khyber tribal region while a number of them are Afghan nationals. Most of the vendors consider the US and Nato goods as booty.

When asked how these items end up in the market, the local shopkeepers furnished different answers.

“Although US goods are looted when gunmen attack US supply convoys or when full containers are stolen, yet the most modern method employed by the mafia is used to open the seal of a regular container carrying these goods. Having done their job, they hire people who restore these containers in a way that the seal-break is undetectable,” said a salesman on condition of anonymity.

A long chain of people, including local tribesmen, militants, tribal security forces, local businessmen and truck drivers are involved in the looting and smuggling of these US and Nato goods, say local residents.

The government has formed 11 checkposts on a 44-km road between Peshawar and Torkham on the Afghan border and 300 tribal security personnel, called the Khasadar Force, are deployed to ensure the safe passage of people as well as US and Nato supplies, say Safeerullah Wazir, political agent of the Khyber tribal region. Yet, the militants who exist in large numbers in the area succeed in attacking the US and Nato convoys, he added.

“I do not rule out the involvement of some of the Khasadars in looting these convoys but the main facilitators in this dangerous scenario are the truck drivers and the conductors. We have arrested a number of them who were found guilty of being involved in these ventures,” Khan states.

In the past three years, the US and Nato supply convoys were repeatedly attacked in Peshawar and Khyber Agency. These attacks are a major source for the US equipment that ends up in Peshawar’s Sitara Market, says Nisar Afridi, another local businessman.

But there are other avenues as well, said local vendors. Traders, who specialise in smuggling across the border, bring most of these items from Afghanistan.

A shopkeeper dealing in electronic appliances in Sitara Market says that he brought all his merchandise from Kabul. Regarding the equipment used by foreign troops, he says, the soldiers gifted the items to the locals working with them, who then sold these in the market.

An official of the Afghan Transit Trade, asking not to be named, said, however, that the goods for sale in Peshawar and different markets in Afghanistan had been stolen from containers carrying supplies for coalition soldiers in Afghanistan.



























Smuggled NATO stuff !!"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

*En vogue: Smuggled NATO weapons fetch a pretty penny in black*






*PESHAWAR: *


*Quality US and Nato military assault rifles and handguns are finding their way into the illegal arms markets of the Federally Administered Tribal Areas (Fata), arms dealers told The Express Tribune. Dealers in Darra Adam Khel told The Express Tribune M-16 assault rifles and Berettas—standard issue weapons for the US army—are selling like hot cakes, despite their high prices.*

“People consider Darra Adam Khel to be the largest black market for arms, but it’s actually the largest retail market in the black arms trade in Pakistan,” said arms dealer Siraj Afridi. “The largest wholesale market is Jamrud where traders smuggle in weapons from Afghanistan and then supply them to dealers in Darra Adam Khel.”

Darra Adam Khel lies between Peshawar and Kohat, in Frontier Region Kohat. Smaller arms markets exist in nearly every agency, including Mohmand Agency and Bajaur Agency, he added.

*See my guns*

M-16 assault rifles and Beretta 9mm military pistols—stolen from the US army and other Nato allies in Afghanistan—are in demand and have become quite the status symbol among the country’s upper class.

“I personally don’t like M-16 assault rifles,” said Siraj. “They are too complex and have too many small parts; the AK-47 is simple to use, easy to clean and withstands all conditions.”

Siraj added, “But these rich people insist on buying them [M-16] for their guards.” M-16 rifles are in demand because they are relatively light and their cartridges comparatively cheap, he said. “You can easily buy accessories for these fancy guns such as aiming lasers, optics and mini torches; these too are smuggled in from Afghanistan,” he explained.

“A Beretta 9mm is available for Rs1.5 lakh a piece; the M-16 rifles are sold for Rs5 lakh,” added the dealer. “People only buy an M-16 if it is guaranteed it is a military gun taken from the US Army with a ‘property of the US government’ stamp.” Beretta handguns are manufactured in Italy but used by the US army as sidearms.

*Supply chain*

According to Yousaf Afridi, another arms dealer, the inflow of arms is not of the same magnitude as the weapons smuggled into the country during the Afghan war in the 1980s. At the time, millions of AK-47 had reached these markets.

The M-16s and Berettas are only in the thousands, said Yousaf. AK-47s are still coming in to Pakistan, mainly stolen from the Afghan National Army, he estimated.

Heavy and medium-machine guns used by the US army are also sold in the market, said Yousaf. However, these are rather expensive and only available in short supply, he added.

M-16s are also locally manufactured, using US components.

The M-16s made in Darra Adam Khel are cheaper at a lakh a piece. These are fitted with some parts made in the US, said Yousaf.

“The parts, including barrels, bolts and upper bodies, have been stolen from Nato containers and are now being used to manufacture low-quality rifles by local gunsmiths,” added Yousaf.

After people started breaking into Nato containers in Landikotal, Nato adopted a strategy of sending their rifles in parts. The resulted illegal supply into the markets would sometimes just be of one component.

“Just the barrel for M-16 rifles is available for Rs25,000 and a bolt is usually sold for Rs2,000,” said Yousaf. “Although the [locally-assembled] rifles have no local demand, affluent families from Punjab and Sindh buy them frequently,” he added.

According to Yousaf, gunsmiths have also started converting Chinese semi-automatic rifles—imported legally—into automatic rifles. Although this costs a few thousand rupees, the guns are sold at illegal retail markets for Rs1.6 lakh.

_Published in The Express Tribune, September 20th, 2014._


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

Truckers also tourch their own trucks... Steal the merchandise and claim it was a militant attack..(more money from insurance) And on such a lucky trip I've heard they make enough to buy 2 trucks...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Horus said:


> Given the Prohibited bore license and stock, you can buy pretty much anything. Ironically all kinds of sniper rifles are 'legal' since they are classified as hunting rifles.
> 
> 
> 
> You should bring an MKEK or Sarsilmaz branch to Pakistan and give me the job of the chief test engineer



Im friends with MKEKs man in Ankara (Turkiye)

he's a Turk of Pakistani background

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aepsilons

Horus said:


> Those things are way too exotic to ignore - i picked out an original 92FS for dirt cheap, through a third party.



How much?


----------



## ali_raza

@Foxtrot Alpha @DESERT FIGHTER man these things still happen?


----------

